# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Գեորգի Մաթևոսյանի մեդիտատիվ նկարները

## E-la Via

*Գեորգի Մաթևոսյան*


Գեորգի Մաթևոսյան՝ հայ սյուրռեալիստ նկարիչ:
Ծնվել է 1948թ-ին: Ավարտել Վոլգոգրադի ճարտարապետաշինարարական համալսարանը: Մասնագիտությամբ ճարտարապետ է: Աշխատել է թե որպես ճարտարապետ-դիզայներ, թե զբաղվել ոսկերչությամբ: Բայց  որպես նկարիչ է մեծ ճանաչում ձեռք բերել: Արժանացել է մի շարք մրցանակների: Նրա աշխատանքներն այսօր ցուցադրվում են Ռուսաստանի, Գերմանիայի, Ավստրիայի, Չեխիայի, Բելգիայի, Շվեյցարիայի, Իտալիայի, Ամերիկայի, Կանադայի, Ճապոնիայիր Ֆրանսիայի մի շարք թանգարաններում: Իսկ Հայաստանում նրա անունը գրեթե անհայտ է: Նրա մասին ավելի մանրամսն կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ:
Ոսկերչական գործերի որոշ նմուշներ տեսնել այստեղ
Իսկ ես հիմա կտեղադրեմ նրա նկարները: Բայց մինչ այդ նշեմ, որ մի շարք կայքերում նրան ներկայացնում են որպես Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանի որդի, ինչն իրականում այդպես չէ:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Smokie (14.10.2013), Vardik! (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

Jarre (14.10.2013), Smokie (14.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013), Նարե91 (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (14.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

Jarre (14.10.2013), Lusina (15.10.2013), Smokie (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (14.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

Enna Adoly (15.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Lusina (15.10.2013), Smokie (14.10.2013), Նարե91 (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013), Ուլուանա (14.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via



----------

Enna Adoly (15.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013), Smokie (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> 


Ինձ էլ էր անծանոթ նկարիչ: Զգացվում ա, որ լավ տեխնիկա ունի, բայց մի տեսակ լրիվ չի օգտագործում դա: Համենայն դեպս ինձ թեմայում ներկայացված բոլոր նկարներից մենակ սա դուր եկավ:

----------

E-la Via (14.10.2013), Jarre (14.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ինձ մի բան հետաքրքրեց, նկարների ի՞նչն էր մեդիտատիվ: Ի նկատի ունեմ, միտքը դատարկելու, սևեռելու ու ստատիկ տրանսի մեջ գցելու ուղղված ոչ մի հատկանիշ նկարները չունեին:

----------


## E-la Via

> Ինձ էլ էր անծանոթ նկարիչ: Զգացվում ա, որ լավ տեխնիկա ունի, բայց մի տեսակ լրիվ չի օգտագործում դա: Համենայն դեպս ինձ թեմայում ներկայացված բոլոր նկարներից մենակ սա դուր եկավ:


Ինձ էլ է էդ նկարը շատ դուր գալիս, բայց ոչ միայն դա:
Չուկ, մեզ՝ կողքից նայողների համար միշտ էլ հեշտ է ասել, որ ստեղծագործողն ավելի մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի ու կարող է ավելին անել: Հիմա քո մոտ նման տպավորթյունն է ստեղծվել: Բայց միգուցե սա այն է, ինչին կարողացել է հասնել? Հնարավոր է մի օր ավելի զարգացնի տեխնիկան, ու էդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի ասել, որ նոր խնդիրներ է կարողացել լուծել: Բայց էսօր կա էն, ինչ կա:

----------


## E-la Via

> Ինձ մի բան հետաքրքրեց, նկարների ի՞նչն էր մեդիտատիվ: Ի նկատի ունեմ, միտքը դատարկելու, սևեռելու ու ստատիկ տրանսի մեջ գցելու ուղղված ոչ մի հատկանիշ նկարները չունեին:


Հավանաբար էնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ ձևակեպել թեմայի վերնագիրը, բայց Rhayader, մեդիտատիվ գրելով նկատի չունեի, որ դիտորդին է միդիտատիվ վիճակի մեջ գցում, այլ նկարչի հոգիվիճակի մասին ինձ մոտ ստեղծված այն տպավորությունը, որը ստացա նկարները նայելուց: Էն տպավորությունն էր, որ նա նկարելու ընթացքում գտնվել է խորը մեդիտացիայի մեջ:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ընտիր են...

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ցանկացած նկար նայելիս առաջին հերթին գունավորմանն եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում, էդ էն գլխավոր բաներից ա, որ ստիպում ա ինձ  նկարը հավանել: 
Էս նկարների գույներն էին շատ հարազատ:  
Հանգիստ, թեթև սյուրռեալիզմ էր  :Smile:  
Մի տեսակ խաղաղվեցի

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2013), Ուլուանա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Lusina

> 


Էս երգին կսազեր.




Շատ գլուխ չեմ հանում նկարներից, բայց հավեսն են.

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հավանաբար էնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ ձևակեպել թեմայի վերնագիրը, բայց Rhayader, մեդիտատիվ գրելով նկատի չունեի, որ դիտորդին է միդիտատիվ վիճակի մեջ գցում, այլ նկարչի հոգիվիճակի մասին ինձ մոտ ստեղծված այն տպավորությունը, որը ստացա նկարները նայելուց: Էն տպավորությունն էր, որ նա նկարելու ընթացքում գտնվել է խորը մեդիտացիայի մեջ:


Հանգիստ վիճակի մեջ երևի :Smile:  մեդիտացիա արած կա՞ս կյանքում:

----------


## E-la Via

> Հանգիստ վիճակի մեջ երևի մեդիտացիա արած կա՞ս կյանքում:


Մեդիտացիա արած կամ, բայց մեդիտատիվ վիճակում հայտնված չկամ: մաքսիմում, որ հասնում եմ, խաղաղ, հանգիստ հոգեվիճակում գտնվելն է, բայց էդ ընթացքում մտքերից ամբողջությամբ դատարկվել ու դրան հաջորդող երանավետ վիճակում հայտնվել չի ստացվել: 
Կարող է և ինչ-որ բան իմ պատկերացումներում խառնում եմ, Rhayader: Ու եթե այդպես է, ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե ճշտես, բայց հենց էդ երանավետ հոգեվիճակում ստեղծագործելն եմ այստեղ նկատի ունեցել:

----------

